# Abruzzo Influx



## Caporciano (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi All,

When we first purchased in our Village we were the second british owned property now there are over 6 ! And that is in such a short time. Obviously word is getting out just how beautiful the region is.. we are finding so much to do & especially enjoying the food & wine. We ourselves have found a number of good restaurants not far from where we are - all of them exceptional value!
Ciao 

Chris


----------



## midlandpete (Oct 17, 2008)

*Any advice*



Caporciano said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When we first purchased in our Village we were the second british owned property now there are over 6 ! And that is in such a short time. Obviously word is getting out just how beautiful the region is.. we are finding so much to do & especially enjoying the food & wine. We ourselves have found a number of good restaurants not far from where we are - all of them exceptional value!
> Ciao
> ...


Any advice on the best villiages to live in (and the ones to avoid) heard its one of the cheapest areas but with good views etc?

pete


----------

